# Débloquer compte gmail sur Mail iOS



## 8enoit (21 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Suite à une annonce de connexion suspecte par Google sur un de mes comptes email, j'ai bloqué l'appareil qui avait tenté une connexion.
Depuis lors sur mon iPhone, plus moyen de relever mes emails. J'en conclus que l'appareil suspect était en fait mon iPhone. 
Voici mes questions: 
- comment débloquer un appareil bloqué?
- comment débloquer le relevé de mes emails sur mon iPhone – dans le cas où l'appareil bloqué n'est pas mon iPhone?

Merci


----------



## 8enoit (21 Septembre 2017)

J'ai fini par trouver comment débloquer Mail sur mon iPhone. Je me la réponse pour ceux qui rencontrent le même problème. 
Il faut activer le paramètre "Autoriser les applications moins sécurisées" (il faut donc comprendre que Mail sur iOS est considéré comme moins sécurisé par Google).
Cela peut se faire en bas de cette page, après s'être connecté au compte gmail.

Il est possible que Google oblige à changer de mot de passe. Moi je l'ai fait mais sans savoir si c'était une étape obligatoire pour récupérer mes emails. Donc pas certain que ce soit nécessaire.
Toujours est-il que j'ai pu récupérer mes emails sur iPhone.


----------

